# Nexus 7 In Car Installation



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to install a Nexus 7 (2012) in my car with it running this rom: Timur's Kernel - USB ROM - closed 21 Aug 2013 - Nexus 7 Development - RootzWiki

I will basically use it for GPS, Music and Movies. My plan is to connect the nexus to my car using a aux cable and charging it with my car's inbuilt car charger. Pretty Simple but I have never done it before so just curious to listen to some opinions.


----------



## ascarto (Oct 10, 2013)

This sounds pretty good if this is going to be successful I will maybe try it too.


----------

